# Beanie embroidery on Brother PR-650



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

I need to embroider some beanies and I am just trying to figure out what the best way is to go about doing that. I have the hoop master and was wondering if I can do it on that or do I have to get fast frames?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We use the regular hoops that come with the PR6xx series machine, hoop the beanies like any other item. They will run all day long.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

tfalk said:


> We use the regular hoops that come with the PR6xx series machine, hoop the beanies like any other item. They will run all day long.


do you think I can get away with using the tear away backing I use on my caps with solvy for the topping?


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I just use the 4x4 that comes with the machines, works great


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

nurbs said:


> do you think I can get away with using the tear away backing I use on my caps with solvy for the topping?


Should work, that's pretty much what we do... I only use the topping if we run a sample and it sinks in... otherwise, I usually just digitize more underlay in the design.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

The embroidery keeps leaving bulges when stitching objects near each other :-( I hoop the beanie so that it's not stretching, but it does not help. Any suggestions?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

water soluble topper. make sure you tape it down also. it could cause it to bulge if not taped down right.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

The bulging occurs with a topping. I even cut down on the density of the design and it's still bulging. I also checked the bobbin and thread tension and it's all good.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi, i am having ther same problem. i just got a brother pr650. im trying to embroider onto beanie hats.

i used 2 pieces of soft tear away backing and got ok results but as the fill stitch of my design comes to completion there is a small amount of fabric bulging out from where the fill stitch meets in the middle

i read somewhere to use a water soluble topper? im not really sure how to do that or what it is. like i said im very new to this. i just msgd a guy on ebay asking if his soluble stabilizer could help with the problem

im also getting check bobbin and top thread issues constantly, getting on my nerves for tonight all this now lol

try again tomorrow


did you manage to successfully embroider the beanies? im trying to do a 10cm x 3cm design

any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

lpc123 said:


> hi, i am having ther same problem. i just got a brother pr650. im trying to embroider onto beanie hats.
> 
> i used 2 pieces of soft tear away backing and got ok results but as the fill stitch of my design comes to completion there is a small amount of fabric bulging out from where the fill stitch meets in the middle
> 
> ...


I don't get errors regarding my tension or bobbin, I just adjusted them slighty so that there isn't as much of a pull. I ended up creating a fill with a satin stitch and then embroidered the company name on there.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

oh ok cool, i am using a fill stitch for the background and a satin stitch for the text

what hoop size are you using? im using the 10x10 , are you using a water soluble topper and a backing?

do you have a brother machine? ive got a few questions you might be able to help me with. can i pm you?

thanks mate


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

lpc123 said:


> oh ok cool, i am using a fill stitch for the background and a satin stitch for the text
> 
> what hoop size are you using? im using the 10x10 , are you using a water soluble topper and a backing?
> 
> ...


I used a solvy topping. 10x10 seems a bit large for a beanie since you don't really want to stretch it too much. I have the brother pr650.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We had one design that was an oval fill with a satin edge column and no matter what settings we used for pull, the fill still kept pushing beyond the edge. The only way I was able to consistantly get it to stitch correctly was to bring the top and bottom edges of the fill inside the edge column in the digitizing software. Sometimes you just run into those designs that when they look good on the screen, they look like crap when they stitch and you have to make adjustments.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

tfalk said:


> We had one design that was an oval fill with a satin edge column and no matter what settings we used for pull, the fill still kept pushing beyond the edge. The only way I was able to consistantly get it to stitch correctly was to bring the top and bottom edges of the fill inside the edge column in the digitizing software. Sometimes you just run into those designs that when they look good on the screen, they look like crap when they stitch and you have to make adjustments.




hey thanks for the advice guys. much appreciated. i ordered some solvy topper today. will have another go tomorrow and let you know how i go.

what software are you using? i have the pe design next. not sure how i change the fill on that?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure about PE Design Next, I have PE-Design 7.0. 

To move the entry or exit point in 7.0, you select the object, in the top menu bar select Sew and make sure that Optimize Entry/Exit is turned off for that section. Then in the left menu bar, select the second icon that looks like a triangle aimed at a point and select the Entry/Exit/Center Point icon that looks like a blue swimming pool with 2 points on it. You can then select the entry or exit point and move it to where you want it. Hopefully that explains it?


----------



## embengineer (Nov 28, 2013)

Two layers of 40gram tear away backing with aqua film on top should solve any of your tension or bunching problems. Make sure the tension on your hoop is as right as possible without causing undue stretching of the hat and you should be fine. 

Hope it helped
(Embroidery engineer)


----------

